# 3 Shimano Baitrunner 3500 and 3 North Western Dyneema Rods



## Carlows (Mar 20, 2011)

I have the following for sale:
3 Shimano Baitrunner 3500 
2 North Western Dyneema 12' Rods
1 North Western Dyneema 13' Rod
Bag included
$350 for everything


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Are you interested in selling just the reel(s)? Will you ship?


----------



## Carlows (Mar 20, 2011)

I want to sell everything together, but if someone wants the rods then I will let you know.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Sounds good! I have the rods, I just want to update to baitrunners on a couple of small deadstick rods for fishing with the kids


----------

